
Ask HN: Website with graph based knowledge management - zormit
A while ago I saw an online learning resource. Topic, IIRC, something around maths&#x2F;computer science, maybe machine learning.<p>The cool thing about it was, that it was organized through a graph: Basically, a visual, more abstract version of wikipedia-like linking. You could see where you are and decide where to go next, along links, to related topics.<p>Anybody knows such a website? I could not find it anymore.
======
ivan_ah
I'm guessing you're talking about
[https://metacademy.org](https://metacademy.org)

It is awesome indeed:
[https://metacademy.org/graphs/concepts/determinant_and_volum...](https://metacademy.org/graphs/concepts/determinant_and_volume#focus=hqigazm2&mode=explore)
and the graph browing even works on mobile!

~~~
zormit
yes! great, thanks a lot.

------
nnn1234
would you be interested in commenting on a visual knowledgebase like that?

~~~
zormit
sure, if it's about a topic that I have knowledge in. Do you have other
examples?

------
skinnymuch
Never seen this before, but sounds really interesting.

